# Microsoft Register Server accessing the Internet



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

I run a product called Norton Internet Security which monitors programs that access the internet and tells me when a new one attempts to connect and gives me a chance to say yes or no


I was attempting to uninstall a software product called SideStep as it was getting in the way or other airline programs I use.

I cliked the uninstall button for sidestep in the control panel and immediately got the Microsoft Register Server attempting to access the Internet msg from norton internet security

Question: I am running windows 98 second edition and do visit the microsoft update site for updates and am current

has microsoft slipped in a monitor program on just what software I am running or am I over cautious here?

any Microsoft gurus out there familiar with this server and what it does or does not do?


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

here's an overview, just to give you an idea


----------



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

is it necessary to access the internet when a DLL is removed?


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

the boys in redmond access a database to cross reference installed, or items that are no longer needed and adjust the files accordingly. the files can be removed without access but the register server can't do that.

i don't like the idea of M$ helping out in this friendly manner, but thats your call.


----------



## davidreidok (Oct 20, 2001)

thanks for the explaination

so if I just deny the Microsoft Register Server access to the internet will the software still install or uninstall ok?

Sorry to be a pest, I like Microsoft Products and think they need to be able to make a profit, think they did a lot of good things for all of us having said that, if you give them an inch they take a mile and they seem to want to charge their customers a lot more for their products than I think they are worth. Their history of being honest on just about any topic is not that good either.

this may be the straw that gets me to use Linux and Open Office Org stuff, just about the time I was getting a bit used to the Windows stuff.


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

> _Originally posted by davidreidok:_
> *thanks for the explaination
> 
> so if I just deny the Microsoft Register Server access to the internet will the software still install or uninstall ok?
> *


good question not sure if it will function at all but it's worth a try if you can isolate a machine with it installed and test it.

i live right down the road from redmond so i'll reserve comment, lets just say if i wrote code like they do i'd of been fired long ago.


----------

